#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 文學創作 >  > 文字角色扮演 >  > [故事] 小狼卡滋的背景故事(2/5更新

## 卡斯特

本來是想直接回覆凔藍大大的話:[敝龍想問問看各位獸友們是否有為自己的獸化身創造一個故事，畢竟每個生命都有一個屬於他自己的故事，不曉得各位獸們能否願意把自己的獸生活(從小時候開始)用角色設定的方式簡短的說明一下]。
但有點長所以直接寫成短篇小說~

第一篇         最初的記憶

最初的記憶是在地獠族，地獠族是迦爾克島上的一族，迦爾克島別稱狼人島，由此可知島上都是狼獸人，至於其他的獸人則是分佈在其他的大陸，較少見到。

在這裡滿一歲才能變成狼人，一歲以下是狼形，但我卻可以變成人形，但還保有狼尾巴與狼耳朵，所以大家都敵視我，且我比較弱小，較常受到欺負。

我在家族裡是最小的，且我的毛色一點都不像家族裡的任何一隻獸，我是銀灰色的，儘管如此，父親也不曾減少對我的關懷。

                                                                                           ------待續------
這是我第一次編故事，如有打錯字或有奇怪的地方，歡迎指正。

----------


## 凔藍

敝龍的文能讓卡滋有故事題材
敝龍感到萬分榮幸

敝龍認為寫故事的話可以盡量避免使用括號, 將括號的內容合進故事裡
ex:"父親(棕色狼人)是狼王"可以改成"父親是隻有著棕色毛皮的狼人也是狼王"

以上只是敝龍的淺見, 因為自己也沒寫過小說=w="

----------


## 卡斯特

感謝凔藍大大的指點，我會注意的。

第二篇 暴風夜裡的突襲 

一天夜裡，天空下著暴風雨，那時貪玩的我正趕在回營的路上，突然聞到一股陌生的味道與奇怪的腳步聲，聽起來充滿敵意，我敢緊加快腳步回營。

一踏進營地，後方馬上傳來敵軍的怒吼聲，我見狀敢緊跳入一旁的草叢，只見一群人類帶著武器衝入營地，奇怪了，人類因該不知道狼人所在的地區呀？

通常人類是打不贏狼人的，但是在這種狂風暴雨的天氣加上帶著先進武器的突襲可就說不定了，只見前哨兵馬上通知大夥兒作戰，營地馬上陷入一片激戰，必儘人類還是人類，一看情事不對，立即撤退，雖然對手是人類，但空地上還是可見許多傷兵。

這時突然傳來父親的呼喚聲，我敢緊跳離草叢，跑向他，父親正在跟一隻狼人對話，那隻狼人毛髮是紅棕色，常對我不客氣，本名叫納德，私底下我都稱他“紅鬼”，這時，父親轉向我說，你跟你的哥哥留在這裡，納德向我報告還有一些人類在森林裡徘徊，我得立刻趕去。

------待續------

----------


## 卡斯特

第三篇 叛變 

父親離開前，我看見納德的眼神閃過一絲喜悅，我有點懷疑他，於是趁著哥哥不注意時，偷偷跟去，接近的時候，突然聽見一聲巨吼，是爸爸！

我趕緊跑去，映入眼前的是一群拿著槍，槍口對著父親的人類，咦，納德呢？仔細看發現他就站在人群中間，他被抓了嗎?不對，他居然在使喚人類攻擊父親?!所以整件事情都是他主導的嘍!你這個叛徒，居然敢對狼王下手。

一時之間，忘了自己只是一隻五個月大的小狼，怒吼一聲就直接朝納德撲過去，說也奇怪的撲過去的同時竟然從嘴裡噴出一團火焰，在場的獸/人都十分震驚，連我也被自己嚇到，除了父親以外，他的眼神透露出好像早就知道的感覺。

可惡，納德一氣之下咬住我的腳，甩向旁邊的樹木，不准傷害他，父親馬上飛撲過去接住我，不料，人類早已把槍口對準父親，碰的一聲，父親就應聲倒下，那時，我被嚇的無意識，只聽到父親喊一聲快跑四肢腳就不自覺的動起來，在跑的時候，兩道眼淚不自覺的流出來，我怎麼那麼沒用，連自己的爸爸都救不回來。

------待續------
感覺自己不太會寫故事，如果有奇怪的地方，歡迎指正。

----------


## 楓雪

卡茲寫的故事好深動ㄡ

看了都快哭了

QAQ

我下次也來寫寫看好了

----------


## 卡斯特

姐，謝謝妳
我還以為沒有獸要看了
謝謝支持，我會繼續寫的~

----------


## 狼の寂

卡滋的過往也挺悲情的呢
擁有至高榮耀的阿爾法居然被自己所信任的下屬背叛給人類，想必心裡是多麼的悔恨吶...

至於目睹慘劇發生的卡滋咱也予以同情
不知道接下來的故事發展會是如何呢?
真的蠻期待的

----------


## 卡斯特

謝謝狼の寂的回覆與捧場，抱歉這麼晚才回覆
最近在寫獸族曲，所以可能會晚一點才會更新
以下是我的碎碎唸(不看也行

點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    也希望大家能多觀看我寫的小說(獸族曲之一)，雖然我文章寫的非常慘(慘不忍睹(但還是希望大家能捧場，提出問題也行
謝謝~

----------


## 卡斯特

拖太久了啦>A<

第四篇     驅逐 
快到營地時，突然聽見某狼在呼告大家集合，我心想，難道是副族長在發言？但副族長目前是空缺的呀?仔細一瞧居然是納德在發言!

原來他怕我拆穿他的謊言而抄近路回來，納德正在用十分哀傷的聲音告訴大家事情的經過「當時我聽到槍聲趕去時，狼王已經被帶走了，現在我必須告訴大家一件可怕的事情，在我們之中，有一隻魔獸，他是個邪惡之子的化身，就是他。」

他居然把手指向我，大家驚呼連連，且十分害怕，「我…」我才剛開口，納德就接下去「為了全族的安全，只能驅逐他了。」他用十分不捨的口語說著，話一說完，大家馬上讓出一條路。

這時哥哥路奇上前來，對納德說「我來幫你看他是否離開了。」說完意識我跟著他走，於是我跟著他來到了邊界，這時他說「我會盡量幫助你生活，若你要找出真相，只有在地獄峽谷。」說完，他輕輕拍拍我的肩膀，就掉頭回森林了。

--------待續--------

文章非常不通順，因為我是把很久以前寫的和剛才寫的融合在一起
從下次開始就會改變方式呈現故事，盡請期待~

----------


## Norya.Polaris

納德太可惡啦ˋ^ˊ卡斯特我幫你報仇!(入戲
話說地獄峽谷這名子聽起來有點恐怖啊OAO
不知道卡斯特在地獄峽谷又會是怎樣的一個冒險OWO?
期待下一篇喔!~~>W<~~

----------


## 卡斯特

謝謝諾雅的捧場~
地獄峽谷到底是什麼呢?
且聽下回分解(?

----------


## 卡斯特

第五章    戰帖

自從離開族群，已經過了三個月，這三個月裡，路奇哥常來找我，並教我生存的本領，但他從不曾提到地獄峽谷，有幾次我問他，但他都馬上轉移話題，似乎在害怕什麼。

他也經常談到納德上任候，狼族世界一天不如一天，因為納德的野心在當上阿爾法後，更加擴大，他不只想統治地獠族，他想統治整個迦爾克島上的族群，也因此島上陷入一片混亂，到處可見納德的反叛軍，大家都希望能有一位救世主能拯救大家。

某天正當我和哥哥正在訓練時，納德的大軍突然出現，且這次是由納德親自率領，「原來你在這裡。」他不懷好意的笑了一下，「抓住他們!」他下令，「雷之羽。」突然路奇的身邊圍繞著許多像羽毛的閃電，「快走!」他大喊，但這次我已下定決心，「不，我不要在逃避了。」我將前掌指向納德，「該是有獸要懲罰你了，我要跟你下戰帖!」我說道，

只見納德的大軍各個面面相距，接著同時大笑出來，「你!就憑你這隻小狼，還敢跟我下戰帖。」納德也是瘋狂的大笑，「不行，你不能和他打，他是個會耍小技倆的獸。」路奇阻止我，「不行，我看不下去了，我確定我可以贏的了他。」我依然堅定不移，「既然你那麼堅持要挑戰我，那我就成全你吧!明天下午在裂魂谷正上方的草原見面吧!」他用十分勉為其難的語氣說著，接著就帶兵離開。

-----------待續----------

最近太混了啦!
決定熬夜飆文章www

----------


## Norya.Polaris

咕嚕卡斯特好勇敢OWO//(傳說中的使者!正義的化身!XDDDD(<--什麼鬼W
那個納德真的是太邪惡了ˋ^ˊ!!
想統治地獠族就算了，還想統治整個迦爾克島上的族群!野心真夠大的ˋ^ˊ
路奇對卡斯特真的好好OWO(一位好哥哥XDDDD(???
卡斯特這次寫得不錯喔!OWO/

真的很想知道地獄峽谷究竟是啥WWWW
卡斯特要贏納德喔!!>W<//
期待下次的對戰OWO///卡斯特加油>W<////

----------


## Canis lupus

卡斯特寫的超棒的＞＜~~

感覺像是在看3D電影一樣真實OwO
令本狼非常感動呢！

繼續加油ㄅ:3~~~

----------


## 卡斯特

第六章   覺醒

隔天下午路奇陪著我走到裂魂谷上方的草原，「你確定要跟他打嗎?」這是他第五次問我，我只是點個頭，並沒有說什麼，畢竟自己也是沒有什麼把握能贏，漸漸的，路旁的樹木開始減少，只見草原出現在我們面前，「我們到了!」路奇呢喃著,只見納德獨自站在草原上，「我還以為你不來了。」他的語氣裡充滿了挑釁，「為了避免別獸說我耍花招，我先變回獸形。」只見一隻紅棕色的狼取代了納德原本的位子，「我準備好了，你考慮清楚了嗎?」又是一句充滿挑釁的話語，「哥，這是我的戰鬥，你留在這裡就好。」我輕聲地說道，他用鼻子蹭了蹭我的耳朵「卡滋，小心一點。」接著就慢慢往後退到林中。

「看你可憐，你先上吧!」納德挑釁道，「正和我意!」話一說完，我就直奔向納德，打算給他重擊，不料納德騰空一躍，躲過了攻擊「鎖喉術!」他直撲而下，銳利的爪子扣住我的脖子，「咳…」我被掐的喘不過氣來，用爪子抓納德的前掌，突然啪的一聲，脖子上的項鍊斷了，納德也硬生生的飛出去，這時，我感覺到身體有了某種變化，只見背上慢慢長出翅膀，蓬鬆的尾巴也變成了獅子尾，原本的恐慌不見了，取代的是憤怒，「哼，果然是怪胎!」納德嘲諷著，瞬間，我出現在納德後面，朝他的頭部往下揮，不只納德驚訝，連我也露出不可置信的表情 ，

「你這小子…」納德生氣的轉頭，直接往我的脖子咬，我嚇的緊閉雙眼，突然，我的身體不自覺地閃過攻擊，直接用有力的翅膀將納德拍離自己，只見納德重摔到懸崖附近的地上，接著，我快速的衝向他，狠狠地補上幾拳。這…這不是我呀!我想將爪子離開納德，卻無法動彈，只能看著納德被我一次次的打近懸崖，眼看就要掉下去了!

「嗚…」只見納德全身是傷，已經無力反抗了，而我卻停不下來，繼續將他逼近懸崖，不要…不要!我在內心大喊，卻怎麼樣也停不下來，最後，納德被我逼的懸掛在懸崖邊，「對不起…請救救我…」他哀號著，就在我舉起爪，準備給他最後一擊時，我突然大喊「住手!!!」只見我慢慢往後退跌坐的地上，身體也恢復成狼的樣子，「我剛才怎麼了?」我默默地想著，「救命…」納德的聲音將我喚回現實，「等等，我來了!」我趴在懸崖邊，伸掌下去想抓住納德，「哼!怪胎，去死吧!」不料，納德已變成獸人狀態，他用手抓住我的前腳，打算將我拖入谷底，突然，腳底下的地面承受不了我們的重量，開始崩塌，只見納德嚇的將手鬆開，我也嚇的往後跳一大步，

「啊…!!」納德的聲音慢慢消失在谷底，我衝向峽谷邊，已經來不及了，「不…」我的眼神黯淡無光，雖然我贏了這場戰鬥，但我卻絲毫沒有喜悅的心情。

------------------------待續------------------

這次拖太久了啦!所以寫多一點

諾雅:
哇哈哈哈!我就是…傳說中的…正義使者ww(?
謝謝諾雅XDD

lupus:
我沒有那麼厲害啦!
謝謝lupus唷w

謝謝兩位的回覆www

----------

